# What food or supplement



## Deriter (Aug 13, 2019)

I have a 2 year old male V and his problem is his #2 is usually mushy. I hate talking about this stuff, but I really dislike cleaning up the yard when its like this. At least in the winter it is frozen and is easily picked up.  I feed him Victor chicken meal & brown rice. I also add some chicken, vinison, beef, or what ever we have for our meal. Is there a better food or supplement that I should consider. I would really appreciate any advise you might have for this problem.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Probiotics, and/or goat's milk, have helped a lot of dogs with stomach issues. With some it takes a diet change. While I'm not a big proponent of grain free. I've had great luck with Taste of the Wild, Pacific stream. For dogs that have stomach issues. 
All of my foster dogs start out on it. I do this because we have no idea what food they have been eating. I haven't had any stomach issues with the abrupt change in diet using it. After they settle in, for 2-3 weeks, I start to add in what I normally feed. If they start having stomach issues, to the new food. I just stick with Taste of the Wild.


----------



## Dallyo (Jan 27, 2018)

we had the same problem with our boy. changed him to grain free high meat kibble and his no.2s are all normal.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

goat milk and other probiotics seem to be useful for these high energy breed types. discovered recently Origin as a supplement and it works very well for us.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Before you try any remedy it's best to figure out the cause. So, the vet might want to get a stool sample and test for various parasites and infections. There's a chance it could just be the food itself, but typically a high quality food shouldn't create poop issues. And never give a dog "Scraps", they are too high in fat and often have seasoning that is actually toxic to them . Right now, in addition to whatever the cause, he might also now have colitis as a result, which would require separate treatment.

Don't mess around with OTC remedies, start with an exam and some tests with the vet .


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Elvis had been having ear issues, after much trial and error (and cost!) the vet suggested pork mince and potato, it certainly cleared up his gunky ears and his #2's were noticeably a lot smaller and easier to pick up. After 2 months of pork mince and potato I switched to Burns sensitive + (pork and potato) kibble, His ears are still good but his stools are now quite a lump bigger. Same scenario with my other dog Ruby too, although her ears were fine to start with I just gave them both the same food, her stools were a lot smaller on the pork mince and potato diet.


----------

